# Your opinions on prospects, for the record.



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll keep it real simple, three categories:

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

If you don't list a guy in one of these categories we can assume you have no opinion at all about the un-named player.

You can assume those underclassmen on the fence will declare for the draft.

This is not about who gets picked where. You can pick anyone that can go anywhere. If you love some guy that can go 47, list it. I'm goin' on the record first.

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

Jarrett Jack, Deron Willams, Danny Granger

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Ukic, Diogu, Gerald Green, Joey Graham, Francisco Garcia (Not our 2 1sts), Daniel Ewing (2nd), Salim Stoudamire (Not our 2 1sts), Aaron Miles (2nd), Julius Hodge (2nd), Rashad McCants (not our 2 1sts), Sean May (Not our 1sts), Nate Robinson 

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

Martynas Andriuskevicius, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Chris Taft, Hakim Warrick, Channing Frye, Johan Petro, Charlie Villanueva, Monta Ellis, Ersan Ilyasova


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"* 
Gerald Green, Raymond Felton, Chris Paul, Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams


*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"* 
Deron Williams, Jarret Jack, Charlie Villanueva, Danny Granger, Joey Graham, Antoine Wright, Andrea Barganni, Hakim Warrick, Nate Robinson, Chris Taft


*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"* 
Rashad Mccants, Sean May, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Louis Williams, Monta Ellis, Johan Petro, Channing Frye, Salim Stoudamire, Tiago Splitter, Fran Vazquez, Wayne Simien, Daniel Ewing


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Seems like the kind of thread that will get bumped at a much later date, for bragging and/or mocking purposes. Sounds fun. I'll post mine a little later tomorrow.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

"I flat out want any of these guys" 
Gerald Green, Raymond Felton, Deron Williams, Marvin Williams


"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys" 
Jarret Jack, Chris Taft, Louis Williams, Tiago Splitter, Andray Blatche, Ersan Ilyasova, Francisco Garcia, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Julius Hodge, Shelden Williams, Roko-Leni Ukic

"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!" 
Rashad Mccants, Monta Ellis, Johan Petro, Channing Frye, Salim Stoudamire, Fran Vazquez, Daniel Ewing, Hakim Warrick


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

*I flat out want any of these guys*
Chris Paul, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Andray Blatche, Rudy Fernandez, Jason Maxiell, Nathan Robinson, Sheldon Williams

*I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys*
Raymond Felton, Tiago Splitter, Fran Vazquez, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Chris Taft, Jarret Jack, Charlie Villanueva, Danny Granger, Vladimir Veremeenko

*Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!*
Hakim Warrick, Antoine Wright, Ike Diogu, Sean May, Johan Petro, Joey Grahame, Francisco Garcia, Channing Frye, Ronny Turiaf, Wayne Simien, Rashad McCants, John Gilchrist, Luther Head


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Seems like the kind of thread that will get bumped at a much later date, for bragging and/or mocking purposes. Sounds fun. I'll post mine a little later tomorrow.


That's the idea.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

Marvin Williams,Andrew Bogut, Deron Willams, Raymond Felton, Gerald Green, Julius Hodge, Azabukie, Chris Paul, Kennedy Winston, Nate Robinson.


*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Shelden Williams, Rudy Fernandez, Francisco Garcia,Tiago Splitter, Hakim Warrick, Charlie Villanueva, Jarret Jack, Bargnini, Chris Taft, 


*
"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*
Daniel Ewing, Salim Stoudamire, Fyre, John Gilchrest, Sean May, Joey Graham, McCants


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> *I flat out want any of these guys*
> Chris Paul, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Andray Blatche, Rudy Fernandez, Jason Maxiell, Nathan Robinson, Sheldon Williams


What, you don't want yourself MWJr? 

*I flat out want any of these guys*
Marvin Williams Jr, Andrew Bogut, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Chris Paul

*I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys*
Sheldon Williams, Raymond Felton, Jarret Jack, Fran Vazquez, Sean May, Danny Granger

*Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!*
Martynas Andriuskevicius, Chris Taft, Rashad McCants, Charlie Villanueva, Hakim Warrick, Antoine Wright, Ike Diogu, Martell Webster, Channing Frye, Daniel Ewing, Johan Petro, Monta Ellis


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I flat out want any of these guys
Green, MarvWill, Bargnani, 

I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys
Splitter, Granger, RudyF, DeronWill, Vazquez, Marty, ChrisPaul, RudyF, AntoineWright, JarretJack, Taft. 2nd round: Roberson, Ewing, Robinson, Head

Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!
Hakim Warrick, Ike Diogu, Sean May, Johan Petro, Channing Frye, Ronny Turiaf, Wayne Simien, any undersized big man.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

"I flat out want any of these guys"
*Gerald Green, Deron Williams, joey grahem, louis williams*

"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"

*jarret jack sheldon williams antinoe wright, danny gragner, salim stodamire*

"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"

chris taft,Nemanja Aleksandrov,Martynas Andriuskevicius, *hakim Warrick,rashad mccants*


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

want: Green, Warrick, McCants, Deron

cool with: Jack, Felton, Nemanja (sounds potential-rific)

punch Rob: Villanueva, Fanz Vazquez, Johan Petro

(add more later on)


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

*"I flat out want any of these guys" * 
Gerald Green, Andrew Bogut, Marvin Williams, Deron Williams, Jarret Jack


*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys" * 
Raymond Felton, Chris Paul, Charlie Villanueva, Danny Granger, Joey Graham, Antoine Wright, Andrea Barganni, Nate Robinson, Martell Webster, CJ Miles


*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!" * 
Rashad Mccants, Sean May, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Monta Ellis, Johan Petro, Channing Frye, Tiago Splitter, Fran Vazquez, Hakim Warrick, Chirs Taft


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

Chris Paul, Jarrett Jack, Ike Doigu, Marvin Williams, Andrew Bogut, Deron Willams, Raymond Felton, Gerald Green, David Lee (with a 2nd), Jared Homan (with the last 2nd)

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Danny Granger, Antoine Wright, Sean May, Channing Frye, Wayne Simien, Joey Graham, Andrew Bynum, Ronny Turiaf (with a 2nd), Salim Stoudamire (with the last 2nd), Brandon Bass (with the last 2nd)

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

Fran Vazquez, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Chris Taft, Hakim Warrick, Johan Petro, Charlie Villanueva, Kennedy Winston, Rashad McCants


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

"I flat out want any of these guys"

Possible - Gerald Green, Tiago Splitter
Not possible - Marvin Williams, Andrew Bogut, Chris Paul

"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"

Fran Vazquez, Jarret Jack, Danny Granger, Joey Graham, Nate Robinson, Julius Hodge, Andrew Bynum, Ray Felton


"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"

Chris Taft, Rashad McCants, Hakim Warrick, Martell Webster, Charlie Villanueva


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I'll keep it real simple, three categories:
> *"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*
> 
> Fran Vazquez, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Chris Taft, Hakim Warrick, Channing Frye, Johan Petro, Charlie Villanueva, Monta Ellis


Aside from Dirk (who could not defend if his life depended on it) what good lottery European players have there ever been? Seems the best Europen players in the league now were drafter late first or Early 2nd... and it is usually picked by the Spurs.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Gasol. Yao Ming(not exactly Euro).

Two things to consider...

Sample size.
Poor scouting(by most teams).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

After compiling a list, I don't think there are any players in the lottery right now that stand out as being someone I wouldn't want.

I hope we don't go with a 2 and a 3, though. I think we need more help up front.

As I've mentioned previously, I'd like to see us get a point guard and someone who is a good defender and rebounder. Doesn't have to be a power forward or a centre, just someone who is capable at their position. And I don't mind if they are a project because we need players for the future, so I wouldn't go out of my way to avoid someone like Marty Vicious.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm not a raptors fan, but i want to see the raptors get jarrett jack and sheldon williams in the 1st round.

jack is going to be a very solid pg and he's good enough to start the 1st game of the year. williams is a little short for a center, but he's big enough to play there and is a good shotblocker and rebounder. i think he's big enough to defend other centers especially when he has bosh's shotblocking ability to help him. then with the first 2nd round pick take the best 2/3 available(someone like julius hodge, francisco garcia, dijon thompson). with the other 2nd, just take the best player available, there probably won't be too much to pick from there.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Get out of my head Rocketeer.

As for other notes. I realized that you may like a player but not where the Raps are drafting. I like Rashad McCants but perhaps with another late 1st or early second according to draftcity (I don't think so).

So you can qualify your choices to some extent as I have in some cases. I will not accept Salim Stoudamire at 9 or 16, but will further down, for example.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

Marvin Williams, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Andrew Bogut, Joey Graham, Danny Granger, Rudy Fernandez, Antoine Wright, Hakim Warrick, Francisco Garcia(not 2 firsts), Andrea Bargnani, Shelden Williams, Julius Hodge (2nd), Aaron Miles(2nd), Shawne Williams (2nd), Sean Banks (2nd), Jackie Manuel (late 2nd), 

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

Chris Paul (if we get top 3), Rashad McCants, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Channing Frye, Charlie Villanueva, Monta Ellis, John Gilchrist, Kennedy Winston,


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*
dreaming: Marvin Williams, Bogut, Chris Paul, Gerald Green 
possibilities: Felton, Deron Williams, Nate Robinson (in 2nd round)

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*
Antoine Wright, Jarret Jack, Andrea Bargnani, Danny Granger, ChrisTaft, Hakim Warrick, N.Alexandrov

2nd Rounders: Julius Hodge, Salim Stoudamire, John Gilchrist, Francisco Garcia, Ryan Gomes, Andray Blatche, Guan Mendez (Miami pick)

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*
Rashad McCants, Channing Frye, Charlie Villanueva, Monta Ellis, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Johan Petro, Martell Webster, Brandon Rush, Louis Williams


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Why is everybody ragging on Charlie Villanueva so much?


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Magus Relmyn said:


> Why is everybody ragging on Charlie Villanueva so much?


Not sure, I like him a lot and think he has big potential, but he didn't make my list because he's a PF, and I wouldn't take a PF in round 1.

He's big, mobile, can shoot and pass, can block shots, and is strong. If he falls out of the top 15, some team with a need for a PF will be very happy. The guy's 6'10 and he plays the ball like a guard.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Magus Relmyn said:


> Why is everybody ragging on Charlie Villanueva so much?


On the right team that can utilize his skills properly, I think Villanueva will be a decent PF. I just don't think he's a good fit for the Raps and I don't see us maximizing his potential with Bosh infront of him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Magus Relmyn said:


> Why is everybody ragging on Charlie Villanueva so much?


lots of people seem down on him, but i don't think he would be a good fit for the raptors. the raptors wouldn't really be able to use him properly wish bosh, they would probably just get in each others way.

but i could see villanueva becoming an allstar type player on the nets(or i would much rather prefer the rockets).

the raptors just would be a bad situation. they need someone that can play center.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Pao Gasol comes immediately to mind. For the most part, Euro's don't get picked in the lottery. 

Wasn't Peja a late lotto pick? Nene was 10th or something, and Pietrus went late lotto, for what its worth. I think Radman was lotto.

Euro-lotto-busts - Skita, Darkosofar, who else?


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Why do you guys hate on Ellis and Louis Williams? I'd consider taking them with the philly pick. Both of them are only high schoolers and have unlimited potential.

*Raps pick:* Gerald Green - This guys is going to be a star. Perhaps has the most star potential out of everyone in the draft.

If not Gerald Green: Splitter or Felton 

*Philly pick:* Rudy Fernendaz - This guy is said to be a pure talent on both ends of the floor. Something we need. Just needs to develop an NBA body. And with his rumoured work ethic, it should be no problem.

If not Rudy: Joey Graham, Ellis, Louis Williams, Antoine Wright

*2nd rd:* Jason Maxiell, Daniel Ewing, Channing Frye, Wayne Simien, Luther Head, Julius Hodge 

*Stay away from:* Warrick, Petro, Webster, Salim


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

drlove_playa said:


> Why do you guys hate on Ellis and Louis Williams? I'd consider taking them with the philly pick. Both of them are only high schoolers and have unlimited potential.


I don't think they are hating on taking Lou or Ellis, but more so the fact of taking them with such a high first rounder. They would be great picks in the second round, however.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*:

chris paul,


*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*:

jarrett jack, marvin williams, deron williams, shelden williams, ronny turiaf


*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*:

chris taft, daniel ewing, ray felton, wayne simien, nate robinson, 



those are really the only names i feel confident writing anywhere at the moment. i either haven't seen the others play very much, haven't seen the others play very much in the right conditions or simply don't know enough about them at all. i don't want to spread some ridiculous opinion that i don't even know if i believe myself.

peace


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wanted to bump this to see if you guys wanted to revise anything from our early thoughts but still before the draft.

If any new folks want to add their thoughts, it will be good for the future. 

If the pick is great or sucks you could make yourself look smart... or dumb.

That's the fun.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

Marvin Williams, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack, Joey Graham, Antoine Wright, Danny Granger, Hakim Warrick (16)
2nd rounders:Julius Hodge, Sean Banks, Brandon Rush, Nate Robinson, Louis Williams, Eddie Badsen

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Andrew Bogut, Roko Leni Ukic, Francisco Garcia, Charlie Villanueva
2nd rounders:Aaron Miles, Stephen Graham

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

Chris Paul (trade up), Martell Webster, Rashad McCants, Nemanja Aleksandrov, Channing Frye, Martynas Andriusekevicius, Kennedy Winston


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

Gerald Green, Chris Paul, Julius Hodge (2nd), Jarret Jack(16)

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Diogu, Bynum, Granger, Felton, Vasquez, Robinson, Diener, Warrick (16), Graham, Rudy Fernandez

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

SEAN MAY, Marty Vicious, Martell Webster, Channing Frye, Rashad McCants


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Expressed opinions on Charlie V before the draft:

*"I flat out want any of these guys"*

<nobody>

*"I won't be disappointed at all if we pick these guys"*

Marvin Williams Jr., CrookedJ, alpngso, vigilante

*"Rob, if you pick any of these guys, I'll kick your *** if I see you!!"*

blowuptheraptors, Ballyhoo, ansoncarter, GuelphRaptorsFan, djmyte,
frank_white


I'm certainly standing by my pre-draft opinion.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

vigilante said:


> *"I flat out want any of these guys"*
> 
> Marvin Williams, Gerald Green, Deron Williams, Raymond Felton, Jarrett Jack, Joey Graham, Antoine Wright, Danny Granger, Hakim Warrick (16)
> 2nd rounders:Julius Hodge, Sean Banks, Brandon Rush, Nate Robinson, Louis Williams, Eddie Badsen
> ...


Funny because I used to have Charlie in the "I'll kick Rob's ***" category, but my view changed on him 2-3 weeks prior to draft time, as you see in my prior post.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I counted 8 posts where Charlie was in the 'punch Rob in the head' category, including my own where I didn't name him but he was part of my any undersized C opinion. If vigilante changed his later that would make 7.

Nobody was very high on Charlie even though everyone is buying into the 'logic' of the pick now.

Charlie is a Raptor now and I hope Sam can bring the best out of him and turn him into a very productive 4/5 for us. No point arguing about the pick.

Rob called Bosh more of a 3/4 and Charlie a 4/5 which I found interesting. Clearly the idea is to get Charlie lots of minutes at 5. If he can become a Rasheed Wallace type post player without the mental issues then it will go down as an exceptionally good pick for Babs.

Summer league won't tell us much because there are not any good Cs there. Long wait til the start of the season. Should be a fun year with all the young guys. Hopefully Alvin is around to show some leadership.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Nobody was very high on Charlie even though everyone is buying into the 'logic' of the pick now.


I was not high on CV3 either, but was less disgusted as the draft unfolded, after seeing highly touted prospects fall and less touted prospects rise

I still question this pick, but am very intrigued with the look of our new backcourt of CB4 and CV3


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TRON said:


> I was not high on CV3 either, but was less disgusted as the draft unfolded, after seeing highly touted prospects fall and less touted prospects rise
> 
> I still question this pick, but am very intrigued with the look of our new backcourt of CB4 and CV3



frontcourt. 

the thing i love about it is how well the Bosh/Charlie combo works with either Sow or Bonner or even Graham at the 3. I think Bosh or Charlie will fit well with Hoffa as well but not at the same time.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I certainly had him named. He has a lot to prove, at least to me. But I will give him and Rob the benefit of the doubt given what I've heard since I made my list.


----------

